# Enter the MAChine...



## eyebrowless (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm at my boyfriend's right now, and I'm really bored so this is my collection in words. All my pictures are on my other computer.. so wait till I get home for pictures mmk? I`m still working on the text part as well. 

Foundation
Select SPF 15
Full Coverage 

Beauty Powder/ Loose (* denotes a sample)
Daisy Dust*
Dancing Light*
Drizzlegold
Lightly Lilac*
Micro Pink*
Natural Flare*
Paperwhite
Soft Flame*
Sunspill
Tenderdusk 

Iridescent Powder/ Loose - Golden Bronze
Iridescent Powder/ Pressed - Belightful 

Mineralize Skinfinish
Light Flush
New Vegas
Warmed 

Sculpt and Shape Duo - Lightsweep/Shadester 

Sheerspark Pressed Powder
Fashionette
Solitaire 

Select Sheer Powder Loose 

Blush Palette 1





Springsheen - Trace Gold - Dollymix
Style - Clove

Blush Palette 2




Dame - Ablaze
Dirty Plum - Ambering Rose

Blush Pots
Afterdusk
Fab
Fashion Frenzy
Hipness
Margin 

Skin Care ETC
Prep and Prime Skin
Prep and Prime Face Protect
Moisturelush* 

Lipstick
Blast O` Blue
Budding Lust
Culture Class
Eclipse
Flash N` Dash
Full Chocolate
Fun N` Sexy
High Top
Masque
Queen`s Sin
Strawbaby
Ultra-Madame
Utterly Frivolous
Violetta
Viva Glam I 

Mattene Lipstick
40`s Pink
Cafe Matte
Classic Dame
Composure
Rapturous 

Lacquer
Fan-Plastico
Veneer 

Tinted Lip Conditioner
Petting Pink
Plum Perfect 

3D Glass
Algorithm
Apex
Backlit
Boundless
Energy
In 3D
Lightswitch
Optical
Racy
Synched Up
Touchpoint
Wondershine

Lipglass
Atmospheric
Avarice
Cult Fave
Electro-Lush
Hothouse
Illicit
Lightning
Lull
Oh Baby
Red Romp
Russian Red
Soft and Slow
Squeeze It
Sugar Trance
Tastemaker
Underage
White Magic

Lustreglass
Decorative
Love Nectar 

Plushglass
Cushy White
Foolishly Fab
Oversexed
Power Supply

Mini Lipglass
Bada Boom
Be Seen
Contessa
Expensive
Nymphette
Pink Grapefruit
Spirited 

Mini Lustreglass
Beaux
Flashmode
Star Nova
Ornamental 

Mini Plushglass
Bountiful
Hot Stuff
Plus Luxe
Pretty Plush
Wet, Wild, Wonderful

Lipgelee
Goldensoft
Lil' Sizzler
Mega
Moonstone
Slicked Pink
Valentine's

PRO Gloss - Duo Rose
Lipglass Pencil - Red Stroke

LE Quads
Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi Eyes 2
Gentle Fume Eyes
Smoking Eyes

Holiday Palettes (Royal Assets Eye x6)
Cool 6
Metallic 6
Smokey 6
Warm 6

Mineralize Eyeshadow
By Jupiter 
Ether
Lovestone
Mercurial
Mi' Lady
Quarry

Metal-X Eyeshadow Cream
Fusion Gold
Goldspice
Pink Ingot
Virgin Silver

Eyeshadow Palette 1 l-r by row)




Embark/ Star Violet/ Passionate/ Plum Dressing/ Silver Ring
Pink Venus/ Da Bling/ Swish/ Shale/ Beauty Marked
Petalescent/ Trax/ Sketch/ Shadowy Lady/ Nocturnelle

Eyeshadow Palette 2




Vibrant Grape/ Thunder/ Cumulus/ Flashtrack/ Tilt
Satellite Dreams/ Cloudburst/ Fade/ Blue Storm/ Plumage
Beautiful Iris/ Indian Ink/ Deep Truth/ Moon's Reflection/ Freshwater

Eyeshadow Palette 3




Parrot/ Zonk! Bleu/ Bio Green/ Swimming/ Vanilla
Electric Eel/ Sky Blue/ Kelly/ Humid/ Bitter
Stormwatch/ Shimmermoss/ Aquadesiac/ Vellum/ Chrome Yellow

Eyeshadow Palette 4




Bright Sunshine/ Sumptuous Olive/ Retrospeck/ Amber Lights/ Shroom
Goldenrod/ Goldmine/ Samoa Silk - Nanogold - Honesty
Gorgeous Gold/ Daisychain/ Romp/ Bronze - Blanc Type

Eyeshadow Palette 5 




Gleam - Grain - Sable - Copperplate - Coppering
Texture - Smut - Twinks - Expensive Pink - Brown Down
Tete A Tint - Mulch - Satin Taupe - Swiss Chocolate  - Yogurt


----------



## Kalico (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm jealous of your lipstick collection.


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, I love the way you've arranged your shadows


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 28, 2008)

thats a lovely collection x


----------



## crazeddiva (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice eyeshadow collection.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  You have a little but of everything!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2008)

nice collection!


----------

